# First rifle recommendations



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Wanting to buy my son his first deer rifle for his first birthday. I'd like to get a nice, bolt action, 30-06 with a wooden stock.

I have been leaning towards the Browning X-Bolt Medallion. But the synthetic magaizine they come with is a huge turn off for me. Not that I'm totally against synthetic, I just don't think it looks right or matches with the gun that well, especially for a rifle in that price range.

Recommendations are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

To each his (or her) own--- I prefer a rifle with the name Ruger or Winchester stamped on it.

30-06 is quite the hammer for deer size game--- they aren't that hard to put on the ground.

You asked, so heres my thoughts--- a .243 will handle any game, large and small you folks have on your side of the big river and they are more fun to shoot (recoil) than the .30 cal.

Between Miss K and I have killed 11 or more elk--- numbers of bear, antelope and deer with the Ruger 77 in .243 we have hang'in on the wall.

Get the caliber you want to hunt with though--- I don't think your son at one years old really gives a hoot.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said Cat, I agree plus the 30 is a little harsh for a first birthday.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. Yeah it might leave a mark.

I have to agree with Cat. I have a 243 Ruger m77 mkII that shoots everything I put in it very well. From 55gr for coyotes to 100gr for bigger stuff. It's flat shooting too


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Id have to agree with the 243. I bought an axis 308. Ended up not likinf ut. Bought a 110 243 barrel and had it installed. With 58 vmax it shot 1/2 moa. Probably should have kept that one.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I think you might look at the Tikka they are made in Finland by Sako and a friend of mine has one in 243 and he is real impressed, he said that he will probaly buy Tikkas from now on. The T3x are pretty rewsonalbly priced. I likew the 6.5 mm cal. and have a 6.5 creedmoor which is a good one to shoot.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed that the .243 is a versatile choice and with good ammo will get the job done. Much better than a heavy - recoiling anything for a youngster, which could turn him against it and hunting. And, yes, the 6.5 is a good one, too. I'd get him a good .22 long gun for a trainer, but no semi-auto. It doesn't have to be expensive, either. Had my granddaughter shooting one from a rest at the age of 4. And, if I were to buy a .243 for the youngster, I'd get some light bullet loads (varmint ammo) to get him used to it. Hearing protection for a youngster is important, too. Foam plugs inside of hardshell muffs makes the learning easier. Best of luck...GW

(Accokeek, MD) Beretta is pleased to announce that the Tikka T3x Lite Roughtech has received the "2020 Great Buy" Award for Best Rifle from Outdoor Life magazine. This esteemed award is based upon repeated and rigorous testing by the magazine's editors, and each category showcases some of the most anticipated and popular new products for the year.

The official award announcement noted that, "the latest from Tikka is a textbook example of a solid, well-thought-out rig that does everything a hunting rifle should do. It is a smooth-running bolt gun with great balance, so it's lively and fast-handling. The single-stack 3-round magazine loads easily and feeds ammo into the action perfectly every time. You can also throw a single round into the action and it will never fail to chamber, something a shocking number of rifles struggle with. In addition to its fine ergonomics, the rifle is accurate. The rifle is also a handsome devil. The deep flutes on the bolt, the quality of the finish on the stock, and the bluing on the barrel give it visual appeal, which adds to the value of this $1,000-plus gun and puts it in the top spot for this year's Great Buy award."

"The T3x Lite Roughtech perfectly proves that you can have both form & function. Designed with a smooth action, a laser-accurate barrel, and a crisp trigger at its heart, the Roughtech adds a good looking stock that performs in any weather, an oversize bolt handle that allows quick follow-ups (even in bulky gloves), and a host of other features to make it the best bet for serious hunters in its bracket. We appreciate Outdoor Life seeing the value that this rifle brings," Phillip Jones, Premium Guns, Rifles, and Ammunition Product Manager, said.

The Tikka T3x Lite Roughtech provides year-round pinpoint precision through its utilization of a T3x Lite model's high-performance benefits combined with a Roughtech stock. The rough surface texture gives the user a solid grip throughout the stock in all weather conditions. Its weight has been optimized with a fluted bolt and barrel and a muzzle brake has been included for reduced felt recoil. The Tikka T3x Lite Roughtech is available with a Desert Tan stock featuring a spider web pattern design and retails for an MSRP of $1,100.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A fella could buy a few head of beef for that price--- heck--- I didn't even spend that much on my M4---

awprint:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I did for my match rifle and not that much for my beater ar during the first of the last shortage of ars.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I would recommend a 6.5 creedmoor. just beware ,it requires you growing a man bun. :mrgreen:


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

catcapper said:


> To each his (or her) own--- I prefer a rifle with the name Ruger or Winchester stamped on it.
> 
> 30-06 is quite the hammer for deer size game--- they aren't that hard to put on the ground.
> 
> ...


Lol yea a 30-06 is plenty big enough for deer. Would you believe I recently downgraded a few years ago to a 30-06 from a 7mag as my go to deer rifle? It seems as if in the 80s and 90s there was a trend around these parts where everyone was deer hunting with a 7mag.

I am a big fan of Ruger as well. The Ruger Hawkeye is on my list.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Lol. Yeah it might leave a mark.
> 
> I have to agree with Cat. I have a 243 Ruger m77 mkII that shoots everything I put in it very well. From 55gr for coyotes to 100gr for bigger stuff. It's flat shooting too


Do they still manufacture the M77 in a 243? The only thing Ruger shows on their website is .22, .17, 357, and 44


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

I probably should've been a little more clear in my original post.

I'm not wanting a rifle for him to start hunting with as soon as possible. I already have him a rifle for while he's still a youngster and one to plink with. I'm looking for one that he will eventually grow into and can use as he gets older.

For example, I was gifted a Browning Bar 7mm-mag, 3 weeks after I was born. I never even shot the thing until I was a teenager. But started hunting along side dad when I was 5, and killed my first deer at 6 with a SKS that had the stock cut short lol.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

This depends on what he'll eventually want to hunt as well. Its hard to outgrow the 243 for almost everything from fox to large deer.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

KH_EKU said:


> Do they still manufacture the M77 in a 243? The only thing Ruger shows on their website is .22, .17, 357, and 44


No, they don't make the m77 they call the similar rifle the Hawkeye. Or there is the Ruger American also in a .243


----------



## Jerseyrifle (Jul 18, 2014)

Another vote or the 243!
I scored the
Ruger M77 lightweight 243.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

